

FAA To Consider Relaxed Rules for Devices on Planes - aasarava
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/06/21/f-a-a-set-to-relax-rules-for-devices-on-planes/

======
nlh
I had thought I heard at some point that one of the big objections (by
airlines and/or the FAA) wasn't really interference, but that takeoff and
landing are the most "risky" points of a flight, and if there's anytime
passengers should be paying attention, it's then.

That being said, if there's an emergency, I'm sure people will perk up, iPhone
or not :)

